# The royal wedding



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Let start a thread about the special day we have today, who watched it? what did we all think? Who was crying? 

I was crying nearly all the way through, thinking about princess diana, it was a tremendous ceremony, and so emotional and wonderful. 

Bride looked absolutely stunning and so pretty, boys were so handsome. 

Let's hear your lovely views??? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

No tear Here! 
Aside from the wedding I loved seeing that sea of Union Jacks !
And Prince Harry - seeing him in that carriage with the young pages and the cheers as his went by!
Can't you just see that glint in his eye!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Kate looked STUNNING


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

The best part of the day for me is Prince Harry...my OH said to me that it would not surprise him if Harry streaked across the church.:tongue_smilie:

The bride looks beautiful, very happy.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

both looked stunning right down to the bridemaids ect


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I loved watching it only teared up for the singing of God Save the Queen. Beautiful wedding a very intimate for a Royal Wedding not over done or under... Perfect day...Prince Harry is a charmer I love his impish look..Prince William is smitten with his Bride so nice to see. Prince Charles looked so proud, the couple did a very good job intergrating Diana, Camilla and Catherines family was very well done...I loved the dress


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC! loved every minute, think everyone concerned did extremely well, it was a huge occasion and the pressures on everyone must have been enormous, took a sharp intake of breath when the ring was going on or not as i first thought.
To think "our country" is the only place that this could happen to no other country will ever stage something as enormous as this, ime not a royalist as such, as in watching everything they do but i honestly defy that anyone could "not" have been proud to be british today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC! loved every minute, think everyone concerned did extremely well, it was a huge occasion and the pressures on everyone must have been enormous, took a sharp intake of breath when the ring was going on or not as i first thought.
> To think "our country" is the only place that this could happen to no other country will ever stage something as enormous as this, ime not a royalist as such, as in watching everything they do but i honestly defy that anyone could "not" have been proud to be british today.


Yes i totally agree, i dont watch anything they do but i had to have a look today and i really got into the mood as you can see with all the threads!!

Feel very proud today.

One question i have though, at my wedding i was not allowed any photos or videos in the church so how come they were allowed in the abbey. The vicar said that we were not allowed due to the CHURCH laws etc.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Yes i totally agree, i dont watch anything they do but i had to have a look today and i really got into the mood as you can see with all the threads!!
> 
> Feel very proud today.
> 
> One question i have though, at my wedding i was not allowed any photos or videos in the church so how come they were allowed in the abbey. *The vicar said that we were not allowed due to the CHURCH laws etc*.


Westminster Abbey, I believe, is excempt from certain 'church' laws. The commentators mentioned that the Abbey reports directly to the Sovereign and not to the Archbishops etc as it the rule in all other churches in the land.

Additionally, I think special dispensation is probably given for the Royal Family for State Occasions such as Weddings, Funerals & Coronations.

I think it has been a beautiful occasion and I get SO annoyed at people who 'diss' our Royal Family because there are countries in the world who would love to have the superb level of tradition that Britain has. You can see this today by the amount of foreigners lining the streets.

Long may they Live and Long may they Reign.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Yes i totally agree, i dont watch anything they do but i had to have a look today and i really got into the mood as you can see with all the threads!!
> 
> Feel very proud today.
> 
> One question i have though, at my wedding i was not allowed any photos or videos in the church so how come they were allowed in the abbey. The vicar said that we were not allowed due to the CHURCH laws etc.


Westminster abbey must have a different law we were allowed pictures in our church tho.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Westminster abbey must have a different law we were allowed pictures in our church tho.


I imagined they would.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely loved it! fantastic occasion and Im so proud to be British! Im not a huge royalist but I think the boys are amazing and have done their mum proud today - its a part of our history and a part im proud of - lovely to see all the flags too and all the crowds - many different nationalities and many people have come over from other countries to watch it - nice to see evryone coming together  - Kate looked amazing in her dress and her mum and dad must have been so proud.....I wanna get married!!! - ONLY JOKING!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW look at those crowds walking down towards the Palace !!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just saw the Bobby's my Dad was a Bobby when we lived in the UK...brought back some nice moments


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Another thing that I think needs to be mentioned...

I am delighted that there were NO protests or 'incidents'.

For once, our security services really did come up trumps.

And to ALL those who wanted to spoil this beautiful day with their pathetic political agendas, I have only one thing to say...... 

:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't watch it. It doesn't bother me, it won't effect me in any way apart from getting fed up of hearing about it, and I've got better things to do


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I didn't watch it. It doesn't bother me, it won't effect me in any way apart from getting fed up of hearing about it, and I've got better things to do


alrighty then


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Another thing that I think needs to be mentioned...
> 
> I am delighted that there were NO protests or 'incidents'.
> 
> ...


Very true and totally agree


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Westminster abbey must have a different law we were allowed pictures in our church tho.


West minster abbey is NOT governed by nor answerable to the church I believe, Nor is it the Archbishop - Believe the Queen rules there!!! but could be wrong!


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Not really my cup of tea, so no I didn't bother watching it, but I wish them both good luck as I think they will need it.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

Be who God meant you to be and you will set the world on fire. So said St Catherine of Siena whose festival day it is today. Marriage is intended to be a way in which man and woman help each other to become what God meant each one to be, their deepest and truest selves.

I liked this - i also liked the prayer they wrote together.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Muslims against crusades pulled out of the protest yesterday claiming it's a terrorism risk. 

I am glad because it would be deeply unfair for Kate and will to have their day ruined.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Muslims against crusades pulled out of the protest yesterday claiming it's a terrorism risk.
> 
> I am glad because it would be deeply unfair for Kate and will to have their day ruined.


Thankgod there were no antis out. Would have been DEEPLY selfish of them to spoil the happy day.

Kate looked utterly stunning


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Loved it! I thought Kate looked absolutey stunning  And yes, was in tears through most of it! The princes looked fab as well....And that roar of the crowd heard from inside the abbey as they said "I Do" Was brilliant! God only knows how they felt when they heard that  The Queen looked fab as well! I did smile when they were singing 'God Save The Queen' As surely the Queen was tempted to join in

And would of loved to have listened to what William said to Kate walking back down the aisle, and later on when they were standing on the balcony  

Was a fab day for them, and was lovely to see everyone looking so happy  Even if Kate's Mum looked nervous during the service

Seeing all those union jacks out today does indeed make you feel proud to be part of this great nation


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

well - I had no intention of watching it - then I started getting Skype messages from a 'colleague' in Washington - all up at 4/5am to watch it - and was being told all about it and asked so many questions, I had no choice but to tune in 

Fair play - she looked stunning - although you could see the nerves when she was holding her dad's hand just before the vows started.

Must be a day of very mixed emotions for all the family that his mother wasn't there to see it


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well i want to no why they can drive on public roads with no number plates on show with no tax disc on show no one in the said cars was wearing a seat either 

bloody joke if anyone else did that they would be down us us like a ton of bricks 

also didnt see them pay the congestion charge either 

funny that aint it

glad all the shite is over now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a wonderful day, and it didn't rain. 

Kate looked lovely, just a simple style dress no fuss and frills but it looked stunning and the Bridesmaids lovely.

And of cause the Princes so handsome, Diana would have been so proud of them.

All in All a it couldn't have been done better, Britain doing what Britain does best.


And yes I cried.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> well i want to no why they can drive on public roads with no number plates on show with no tax disc on show no one in the said cars was wearing a seat either
> 
> bloody joke if anyone else did that they would be down us us like a ton of bricks
> 
> ...


Hmm another nice thread spoiler ...if so many of you aren't interested in this so called "shite" then why feel the need to read the threads? and whats more,make the effort to comment 
You could easily avoid the royal wedding "shite" if you really wanted!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> Hmm another nice thread spoiler ...if so many of you aren't interested in this so called "shite" then why feel the need to read the threads? and whats more,make the effort to comment
> You could easily avoid the royal wedding "shite" if you really wanted!


that is my views on the thread i have posted what i think if you dont like it tuff

i couldnt care less to be honest

why have so many threads about the same the thing?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

amazing amazing amazing, Kate looked beautiful  she must have been so nervous what a huge weight on her shoulders she has taken on now. She was holding her dads hand so tight walking down the aisle bless. I loved it when william whispered to kate you look beautiful. Its nice to see royalty marry for love and nothing else. I was imressed that they had two kisses, but i did want to see a snog  i bet there will be some royal baby making tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> that is my views on the thread i have posted what i think if you dont like it tuff
> 
> i couldnt care less to be honest
> 
> why have so many threads about the same the thing?


So many of you haters just can't help yourselves from reading and commenting on every thread though :lol:
Whats all that about???
If i'm not interested in the subject of a thread,i steer clear...simples!!!
Thats my view,if ya don't like it then tough titty!!!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> So many of you haters just can't help yourselves from reading and commenting on every thread though :lol:
> Whats all that about???
> If i'm not interested in the subject of a thread,i steer clear...simples!!!
> Thats my view,if ya don't like it then tough titty!!!! :tongue_smilie:


fair enough we both have our views


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

im not a royalist but think harry an william seem nice enough i watched it because my 2 youngest children were very excited to see a prince an princess getting married they have been learning all about it in school so they watched it an got dressed up an had their own royal party lol ive got to say kate looked very stunning and so did william


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> that is my views on the thread i have posted what i think if you dont like it tuff
> 
> i couldnt care less to be honest
> 
> why have so many threads about the same the thing?


Because SOME people ARE interested in the Royal Wedding, as my thread states it is for the ROYAL WEDDING which you will of read the title and know that you are not interested so why comment?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A lot of dignitaries don't need a regular plate sorry if you couldn't tell it was Prince William and Catherine the police following were a good indication to me....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

bigdaddy

If you dislike the royals so much, how come you know so much about the wedding???????

You must have been watching some of it.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Man SO much negativity!! not needed!! - think i might go and post on all the thread i don't care about now just to piss other people off! OH WAIT I'M THAT PETTY


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> Man SO much negativity!! not needed!! - think i might go and post on all the thread i don't care about now just to piss other people off! OH WAIT I'M THAT PETTY


Yep,it sure would be nice for a nice thread to be kept that way wouldnt it


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

LOVED IT, we had a great time here. What I couldn't believe was - her dress was sooo much like the dress I got married in in 1987!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> bigdaddy
> 
> If you dislike the royals so much, how come you know so much about the wedding???????
> 
> You must have been watching some of it.


as its been on so many channels today bit hard to miss it dont you think even on my homepage the news is them so yes have seen bits of it as flicking over

and last time i looked this was a forum where people can put the view across??

just cos some of you dont like it you spit your dummys out 

i dont see anything saying i cant post on a thread it hasnt been locked or moved

so if i feel like posting i will if you dont like it put me on ignore that way you wont see my posts 

i have put my point up and that was that you lot are the ones going on :lol:

like a load of kids:lol:


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

i watched the whole thing!!!I was awake by 8 dis morning because i was so hyped and all i did was go to work haha.....the dress was absolutly gorgeous and Princess Catherine luked absolulty STUNNING,RADIANT and GLOWING!!
Got to admit tho Prince Harry luked more nervous than Prince William!!!!haha Diana wud have been EXTREMLY proud of not just her 2 sons but the newest addition to the royal family.....I think Princess Catherine(doesnt feel right to call her kate middleton now does it???)is going to be a very good role model to young girls of society todayany 1 agree???x


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Because SOME people ARE interested in the Royal Wedding, as my thread states it is for the ROYAL WEDDING which you will of read the title and know that you are not interested so why comment?


you asked what people think

so i told you

so why ask if you dont want to no what people think:nono:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> *as its been on so many channels today bit hard to miss it dont you think even on my homepage the news is them so yes have seen bits of it as flicking over *
> 
> and last time i looked this was a forum where people can put the view across??
> 
> ...


There is such a thing as an OFF button, and you don't have to have the news as your home page.


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> well i want to no why they can drive on public roads with no number plates on show with no tax disc on show no one in the said cars was wearing a seat either
> 
> bloody joke if anyone else did that they would be down us us like a ton of bricks
> 
> ...


I just want to say that this post is totally disgusting!!!so what if they didnt have reg plates or tax discs on show!!!its the royal family and this is what makes a country unite for a special occasion,im so proud that i am alive today to witness a fabulous day in history.......theres always 1 moaning grumpy person that has to find something to whinge about.....grow up!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> There is such a thing as an OFF button, and you don't have to have the news as your home page.


well not that it has got anything to do with you but i wanted to watch the tv is that wrong i pay for it like everyone else so i have a right to watch

and i like the news on my homepage

not that i need to explian anything to you


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> I just want to say that this post is totally disgusting!!!so what if they didnt have reg plates or tax discs on show!!!its the royal family and this is what makes a country unite for a special occasion,im so proud that i am alive today to witness a fabulous day in history.......theres always 1 moaning grumpy person that has to find something to whinge about.....grow up!


i have a right to post my view if you dont like you grow up now do one


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> you asked what people think
> 
> so i told you
> 
> so why ask if you dont want to no what people think:nono:


This is a NICE thread about a NICE special occasion that we all want to discuss, i would rather not have any arguments on it or negative posts as i find it ruins a good thread.


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> i have a right to post my view if you dont like you grow up now do one


like it says on the start of the thread ROYAL WEDDING go 2 specsavers mate:nono:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My good friend told her o/h to watch the weather channel if he didn't like the tv programming....lol it wasn't on that channel


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> This is a NICE thread about a NICE special occasion that we all want to discuss, i would rather not have any arguments on it or negative posts as i find it ruins a good thread.


you didnt state that in the first post so i posted my views

seems like if some dares to be diffrent they get mobed


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> I just want to say that this post is totally disgusting!!!so what if they didnt have reg plates or tax discs on show!!!its the royal family and this is what makes a country unite for a special occasion,im so proud that i am alive today to witness a fabulous day in history.......theres always 1 moaning grumpy person that has to find something to whinge about.....grow up!


calm down ffs so what if someone actually dares have an opinion on them


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

kathrynh said:


> this is a nice thread about a nice special occasion that we all want to discuss, i would rather not have any arguments on it or negative posts as i find it ruins a good thread.


here here!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> i have a right to post my view if you dont like you grow up now do one


ha ha do one made me laugh


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> like it says on the start of the thread ROYAL WEDDING go 2 specsavers mate:nono:


yes and if you open your eyes and read the first post it asks what you think so i said what i think


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> like it says on the start of the thread ROYAL WEDDING go 2 specsavers mate:nono:


not gonna post to you again after this out of respect for kath, but maybe you need to go to spec savers yourself, nowhere in the title does it say post only flowery stuff, its a generic title on a public forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh come on for christ sake.....

Is it so wrong for the UK to unite for a good celebration for once? Over the past few years all thats united us is loss of life and sad events. 

They are married now, you dont want to watch it you didnt have to.


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

im not saying ppl rnt aloud to there opinion but when sum 1 moans about sumthing so silly as that when its been a joyous occasion is beyond me thats all!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> im not saying ppl rnt aloud to there opinion but when sum 1 moans about sumthing so silly as that when its been a joyous occasion is beyond me thats all!!!:glare:


was pointing out there is a differance


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

lets all calm down, it was a Royal wedding, it is done. I personally enjoyed it but understand not everyone is a Royalist so be it. I don't expect you to change your mind but people are going to answer to comments it is human nature...luv and Hugs and Happy Birthday today to my other son Keith...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> you asked what people think
> 
> so i told you
> 
> so why ask if you dont want to no what people think:nono:


Hm no, actually this is what was said:


KathrynH said:


> Let start a thread about the special day we have today, who watched it? what did we all think? Who was crying?
> 
> I was crying nearly all the way through, thinking about princess diana, it was a tremendous ceremony, and so emotional and wonderful.
> 
> ...


:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I was at work and very kind gentlemen bought us a TV in to watch it on  We had to balance it on a stack of 3 bags of dog food and took the arial out of the radio to watch it and get a picture but it was there! lol We didn't have any sound but we wernt too fussed. Will post a piccie up later when I get my phone working :incazzato:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> im not saying ppl rnt aloud to there opinion but when sum 1 moans about sumthing so silly as that when its been a joyous occasion is beyond me thats all!!!:glare:


an occasion that cost the taxpayer millions


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Hm no, actually this is what was said: :


lovely ??it was not nasty


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> was pointing out there is a differance


a difference that could of been pointed out 2mra after the wedding maybe??:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> a difference that could of been pointed out 2mra after the wedding maybe??:


well if i have some thing on my mind i will say i wont suger coat it just to make people happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> you didnt state that in the first post so i posted my views
> 
> seems like if some dares to be diffrent they get mobed


Look i do not want to argue with you about it, i do understand that not everyone likes this sort of stuff, but i just did not want an argument started on a nice thead that's all.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I cried at 3 separate clients houses today  my nose hurts for trying to discreetly wipe my nose. 

All my clients have been so excited and I ended up having fish and chips with a couple and watched it-perfect


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Look i do not want to argue with you about it, i do understand that not everyone likes this sort of stuff, but i just did not want an argument started on a nice thead that's all.


kath i dont want to argue with you either that was my views sorry it was your thread i posted on

but it was at the top of the list

please feel free to hijack my next thread :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> kath i dont want to argue with you either that was my views sorry it was your thread i posted on
> 
> but it was at the top of the list
> 
> please feel free to hijack my next thread :001_smile:


 Right watch out you!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

well its over now so all you peasants can put ya flags away the happy couple will be going on a very expensive holiday with your money the peasants will all go back to work so they can earn money to pay all there bills or try to pay them


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

borderer said:


> well its over now so all you peasants can put ya flags away the happy couple will be going on a very expensive holiday with your money the peasants will all go back to work so they can earn money to pay all there bills or try to pay them


i pay my taxes and i even worked today,nt that i wanted too ha its 1 day of the year we all get xcited about.... maybe its the heat getting to me ha x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Borderer but is it any different then the amount of money the Hockey, Football, and Basketball players get paid over here and in the States, it is what it is I guess. I still like to see real life fairy tales....And he does work at a real job and I do think you will some changes come about...I like having the Royal Family and admit not everyone is agreement.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> an occasion that cost the taxpayer millions


*Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't your son in the army?Now i DO resent my taxes going on war and would much prefer it on todays celebrations.FFS get a grip.
William is someones son just like all other lads so why would you want to spout crap on his big day.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

borderer said:


> well its over now so all you peasants can put ya flags away the happy couple will be going on a very expensive holiday with your money the peasants will all go back to work so they can earn money to pay all there bills or try to pay them


Happy fecker aint you, what is the actual cost of the Royal Family...isn't it pence per week???


Been working today but just watched the highlights on the news...how happy did they look throughout and thats what i liked. Plus Wills rides a Ducati with Termi's so he has to be cool...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Borderer but is it any different then the amount of money the Hockey, Football, and Basketball players get paid over here and in the States, it is what it is I guess. I still like to see real life fairy tales....And he does work at a real job and I do think you will some changes come about...I like having the Royal Family and admit not everyone is agreement.


football aint paid from peoples taxes its from people who want to pay to watch it they have a choice taxpayers dont


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I loved watching it, and it has made OH go all romantic and what not lol  They all looked fantastic and I loved the car they left buckingham palace in


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't your son in the army?Now i DO resent my taxes going on war and would much prefer it on todays celebrations.FFS get a grip.
> William is someones son just like all other lads so why would you want to spout crap on his big day.*


so if our country goes to war you dont want protecting and you would rather pay the royals than helping all the children hurt in afghan


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> well i want to no why they can drive on public roads with no number plates on show with no tax disc on show no one in the said cars was wearing a seat either
> 
> bloody joke


A guy i know on another forum was an outrider today...shall i ask him?. Wind your neck in mate...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> so if our country goes to war you dont want protecting and you would rather pay the royals than helping all the children hurt in afghan


Protecting? Not protecting us mate. They shouldn't even be there its none of our business.

Why can't people just post *lovely* comments, like the OP requested???


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Protecting? Not protecting us mate. They shouldn't even be there its none of our business.
> 
> Why can't people just post *lovely* comments, like the OP requested???


militery man are you


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I laughed when the guard opened the car door for the queen, did the saulte thing, and she went out the other door closer to the red carpet. How embarrassing!
:lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> I laughed when the guard opened the car door for the queen, did the saulte thing, and she went out the other door closer to the red carpet. How embarrassing!
> :lol:


I had a giggle then too, she was so sprightly


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

borderer said:


> military man are you


Corrected that for you...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> I laughed when the guard opened the car door for the queen, did the saulte thing, and she went out the other door closer to the red carpet. How embarrassing!
> :lol:


Aw I missed that  Would of loved to seen it! I love the Queen, she is one amazing lady given her age.

I thought it was a wonderful gesture of her to lend Kate The Queen Mothers Tiara, the one that she wore to her wedding


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

borderer said:


> so if our country goes to war you dont want protecting and you would rather pay the royals than helping all the children hurt in afghan


I dont agree in taxes being paid for their wedding and i would much rather see our forces well armed etc while they have to serve.... BUT after reading the article about them wanting to have donations to charity instead of presents ive kinda seen them in a better light....While i wouldnt pee on the queen if she was in fire i do have a bit of respect for will and harry because they have turned out really down to earth against the odds.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What a wonderful day! As soon as I woke this morning I switched the tv on and have watched it on and off from 6 am.

Absolutely faultless.....the bride looked stunning and her Prince - well he looked a rather handsome sort!

Beautiful ceremony, fantastic atmosphere.....just what this country needs amongst all the doom and gloom......


cheers kate and Will - I wish you both a happy and healthy future together!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not in the military but my Dad was and my Nephew is. There is a picture of him (my Dad) being inspected by HRH Princess Margaret and my Mom was very proud of that picture. Most countries have a head of state, the Queen is yours. I think we are fortunate to have our Military and Service Men/Women but I still respect the Royals and enjoy them...


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> LOVED IT, we had a great time here. What I couldn't believe was - her dress was sooo much like the dress I got married in in 1987!!


It was very like the dress my mother wore in 1953  (minus the train)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> so if our country goes to war you dont want protecting and you would rather pay the royals than helping all the children hurt in afghan


*What do you mean IF our country goes to war? Aren't we at war albeit in countries where we shouldn't be.
As for helping children,if you check your facts William does loads for charities.But then you wouldn't want to hear that as you wouldn't have anything to moan about.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *What do you mean IF our country goes to war? Aren't we at war albeit in countries where we shouldn't be.
> As for helping children,if you check your facts William does loads for charities.But then you wouldn't want to hear that as you wouldn't have anything to moan about.*


lots of people do charity work and hold down a job will has nothing else to do and gets well paid for it and our country aint at war


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

borderer said:


> lots of people do charity work and hold down a job will has nothing else to do and gets well paid for it and our country aint at war


This post Sir, proves that you are indeed a muppet. I thought you may be proud of your son who goes where Queen and country asks...but it would seem no...


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

How about everyone who didn't like the wedding, go and start your own thread? We won't butt in on yours, and you stay out of ours!!!! Naff Orf!

Wedding was lovely, any wedding is lovely  i loved when Harry was looking at kate walking up the aisle, and whispered something to Will, ha wonder what he said?! And I wanna know what Prince Philip said to Harry on the balcony that made them both laugh so much, bet it was something dirty 

Let's turn this thread around, ignore the negativity and keep posting happy thoughts  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> How about everyone who didn't like the wedding, go and start your own thread? We won't butt in on yours, and you stay out of ours!!!! Naff Orf!
> 
> Wedding was lovely, any wedding is lovely  i loved when Harry was looking at kate walking up the aisle, and whispered something to Will, ha wonder what he said?! And I wanna know what Prince Philip said to Harry on the balcony that made them both laugh so much, bet it was something dirty
> 
> Let's turn this thread around, ignore the negativity and keep posting happy thoughts  xx


phil said to harry look at all them poor peasants silly buggers paid for this


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

borderer said:


> phil said to harry look at all them poor peasants silly buggers paid for this


Still going to ignore everything and give a proper response???


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

AND I thought Kates dress was amazing! xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I loved it when William told her she looked Beautiful, that made me well up, just that moment, forget all the Royal stuff just a handsome man and a beautiful girl starting out xx Fairytale stuff 

I thought they kept it "real" and dispensed with alot of the "over the topness" of some of the previous weddings, the flowers were absolutely beautiful but VERY understated.

I also thought Kates family did an AMAZING job under massive pressure, her brother doing the reading was outstanding i thought. Can you imagine if that was your daughter/sister/granddaughter


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I loved it when William told her she looked Beautiful, that made me well up, just that moment, forget all the Royal stuff just a handsome man and a beautiful girl starting out xx Fairytale stuff
> 
> I thought they kept it "real" and dispensed with alot of the "over the topness" of some of the previous weddings, the flowers were absolutely beautiful but VERY understated.
> 
> I also thought Kates family did an AMAZING job under massive pressure, her brother doing the reading was outstanding i thought. Can you imagine if that was your daughter/sister/granddaughter


I know!! Imagine how her dad felt! What did everyone think of the trees? I liked them  xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> I know!! Imagine how her dad felt! What did everyone think of the trees? I liked them  xx


I loved them and i liked the fact they can be replanted rather than cut flowers that would have ended up on a skip  very "eco" Chic xx and to be honest where else could you get away with trees


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Were they in big planters? I wonder where they will be replanted xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Were they in big planters? I wonder where they will be replanted xx


It looked like they were  Maybe at one of the Royal Residences ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Still no response...can you not see it Bordie??? You choose to ignore it...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Still no response...can you not see it Bordie??? You choose to ignore it...


maybe Bordie has you on ignore so might be better if you just drop it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Still no response...can you not see it Bordie??? You choose to ignore it...


thought we was discussing a Royal Wedding  Everyone can have their view but we can choose to disregard the one we don't agree with without having an issue with them 

Which bit did you like Jon, she looked pretty gorgeous didn't she 

I posted it elsewhere for a laugh but will post it on here aswell just to lift the thread , here is my Mum at Sandringham in a Tiara today, Mad Biddies, she is in the middle 

Photo gallery - Royal Wedding celebrations at Sandringham - News - Eastern Daily Press


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> thought we was discussing a Royal Wedding  Everyone can have their view but we can choose to disregard the one we don't agree with without having an issue with them
> 
> Which bit did you like Jon, she looked pretty gorgeous didn't she
> 
> ...


aw your Mum looks just like Royalty Rainy


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> thought we was discussing a Royal Wedding  Everyone can have their view but we can choose to disregard the one we don't agree with without having an issue with them
> 
> Which bit did you like Jon, she looked pretty gorgeous didn't she
> 
> ...


I was working, but listened to it live. Watched it on the news when i got home and she looked fab,Wills and Harry looked great and i loved the banter between them...whats not to love...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw your Mum looks just like Royalty Rainy


Bonkers they are, she rang me giggling because they were interviewed for radio, had their pictures taken for the paper, got curtseyed at and watched some of the wedding on The Queens Telly :  They had a right giggle


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> I was working, but listened to it live. Watched it on the news when i got home and she looked fab,Wills and Harry looked great and i loved the banter between them...whats not to love...


I thought Wills looked very Handsome  His Mum would have been very proud 

Harry looked Cheeky as ever, if ever their was a royal with a rogueish twinkle it's that boy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Bonkers they are, she rang me giggling because they were interviewed for radio, had their pictures taken for the paper, got curtseyed at and watched some of the wedding on The Queens Telly :  They had a right giggle


LOL aw sounds as though she had a day to remember


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> maybe Bordie has you on ignore so might be better if you just drop it


He could see it if he really wants...but going by his attitude, he doesn't want to....and its not just me questioning him it would seem...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> LOL aw sounds as though she had a day to remember


She will have a right royal headache tomorrow thats for sure


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Did you see William in his suit ready for the evening do? I thought he looked even better than in his uniform


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Did you see William in his suit ready for the evening do? I thought he looked even better than in his uniform


I didnt  He is pretty tasty though  They are going to have stunning children


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> thought we was discussing a Royal Wedding  Everyone can have their view but we can choose to disregard the one we don't agree with without having an issue with them
> 
> Which bit did you like Jon, she looked pretty gorgeous didn't she
> 
> ...


Aww your mum looks really lovely Rainy, am glad to see people getting into the spirit of it all.

The trees were all gorgeous and i liked that aspect that kate wanted the whole nature in her wedding. Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jon bda said:


> He could see it if he really wants...but going by his attitude, he doesn't want to....and its not just me questioning him it would seem...


not if youre on ignore, i should know ive got quite a collection on it now lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Aww your mum looks really lovely Rainy, am glad to see people getting into the spirit of it all.
> 
> The trees were all gorgeous and i liked that aspect that kate wanted the whole nature in her wedding. Absolutely gorgeous x


No Kath she looks utterly Bonkers but Bless her they have had such a laugh at Sandringham, wish i had been with them  We joke about her being the Queen and got her a crown for her 60th but she didn't want to upstage the Bride today


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> Were they in big planters? I wonder where they will be replanted xx


*The trees and flowers will stay in the abbey for another week.Then the trees will be planted at Highgrove and the flowers are likely to go to various charities.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> not if youre on ignore, i should know ive got quite a collection on it now lol


You should click the button that lets you see what the nasty people say....sounds like you know what your on about...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> No Kath she looks utterly Bonkers but Bless her they have had such a laugh at Sandringham, wish i had been with them  We joke about her being the Queen and got her a crown for her 60th but she didn't want to upstage the Bride today


 Well done to her and the other ladies for all getting in the mood, after watching it today i wished i had made more effort and done something as was really getting into the special day


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Well done to her and the other ladies for all getting in the mood, after watching it today i wished i had made more effort and done something as was really getting into the special day


Our street had a street party but didnt invite the whole street  which was a bit of a shame 

Considering they were given the title of Duke and Duchess of Cambridge it was very quiet here.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

My crazy hubby and Izi lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> My crazy hubby and Izi lol


Oh i love it!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Did I show you the pies I baked for the party? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Did I show you the pies I baked for the party? :tongue_smilie:


they look nice what was in them ?

bet there aint any left??


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Most were meat & potato (OH's favourite lol) and some were cheese & onion. They were gone very quickly


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Most were meat & potato (OH's favourite lol) and some were cheese & onion. They were gone very quickly


:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:where do you live

meat and potato with thick gravy:tongue_smilie: i will stop now im making myself hungry


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL it would be a long way to come for a pie


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

true will have to make do with the pic


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I cannot understand anyone not being proud today! We really pulled it off! That sea of union jacks were a sight to behold, The people who had travelled hundreds of miles to experience the atmosphere , those who camped ,and the pomp and ceremony (allbeit low key next to some) relayed a message to the world! WE do it best! Always have - always shall! And no one can take that away from us!

Wishing Prince William & his new wife a long and happy life!
Raise you glasses !
To the Happy Couple


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

so dose she take his name or stay with her own ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> so dose she take his name or stay with her own ?


They are now the Dutch and dutchess of Cambridge


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> They are now the Dutch and dutchess of Cambridge


yeah i heard that but i mean like when i get married my oh will take my surname


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> yeah i heard that but i mean like when i get married my oh will take my surname


It is weird as william surname is actually mountbatten-windsor so catherine will also take that surname but they can change that name if they want to at a later date when he becomes king.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> It is weird as william surname is actually mountbatten-windsor so catherine will also take that surname but they can change that name if they want to at a later date when he becomes king.


oh right thanks for explaining that


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They never use their surnames anyway


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> They never use their surnames anyway


they dont need to do they :lol:

was just me being nosey


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

It's all so confusing isn't it? I didn't realise until yesterday that Catherine isn't a princess yet, just a princess in waiting she won't be a princess until charles is king. I would also like to know how the queen chooses which county will be dutchess of does she pick one out of a hat??? Lol


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Katherine will not be princess untill the queen bestowes it on her, she is the only one to be able to give Royal titles,
I think the wedding was fantastic and has done alot to promote the UK, for a long time to come


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> thought we was discussing a Royal Wedding  Everyone can have their view but we can choose to disregard the one we don't agree with without having an issue with them
> 
> Which bit did you like Jon, she looked pretty gorgeous didn't she
> 
> ...


How wonderful is that, I am envious of your Mum...


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

jon bda said:


> A guy i know on another forum was an outrider today...shall i ask him?. Wind your neck in mate...


At least sum 1 agrees wit me finally pmsl


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

A brilliant day, lovely to see all the happy smiling faces on television and people locally having a brilliant time 

Now I just have to deal with the dishes and the slight hangover


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> How about everyone who didn't like the wedding, go and start your own thread? We won't butt in on yours, and you stay out of ours!!!! Naff Orf!
> 
> Wedding was lovely, any wedding is lovely  i loved when Harry was looking at kate walking up the aisle, and whispered something to Will, ha wonder what he said?! And I wanna know what Prince Philip said to Harry on the balcony that made them both laugh so much, bet it was something dirty
> 
> Let's turn this thread around, ignore the negativity and keep posting happy thoughts  xx


i agree with u!!!!Harry sed to william wen kate was walking up the aisle that she luked absolutly stunning!!! im deaf and wear hearing aids so i can always lip read  always cums inhandy when my b/f is quiet oon the fone haha x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Oh come on for christ sake.....
> 
> Is it so wrong for the UK to unite for a good celebration for once? Over the past few years all thats united us is loss of life and sad events.
> 
> They are married now, you dont want to watch it you didnt have to.


Well said, it was a very special day and made so many people come together and have a great time ...

Our local pub, put on children's events, gave away free food and simply asked for donation for charity. Just one example of the positivity of the day


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Over a million people in the mall,2 billion watching worldwide  Something must have cheered them all up.Well done to all that made the day so special for all of us.And just for the record,i'd like to see ANY other country put on such a display and without any problem.:thumbup::thumbup:*
*ps...now i want to know where the honeymoon will be.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Over a million people in the mall,2 billion watching worldwide  Something must have cheered them all up.Well done to all that made the day so special for all of us.And just for the record,i'd like to see ANY other country put on such a display and without any problem.:thumbup::thumbup:*
> *ps...now i want to know where the honeymoon will be.*


I want to know what Harry said in his speech 

I would imagine there was some references to their Mum  Always a tough day when someone significant is missing


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I want to know what Harry said in his speech
> 
> I would imagine there was some references to their Mum  Always a tough day when someone significant is missing


*lol Me too,but knowing Harry perhaps its better kept private.
As silly as it might sound i couldn't get Diana out of my head all day yesterday,she would have been so proud of "her boys".*


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

And me, i was crying buckets from the minute i saw them to the end, just thinking about diana, and how she would of loved and SHOULD of been there at her son's wedding.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> And me, i was crying buckets from the minute i saw them to the end, just thinking about diana, and how she would of loved and SHOULD of been there at her son's wedding.


*I don't know about anyone else but i hated Charles and his mrs being there.How could they sit through those wedding vowels knowing what they had done?*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol Me too,but knowing Harry perhaps its better kept private.
> As silly as it might sound i couldn't get Diana out of my head all day yesterday,she would have been so proud of "her boys".*


I couldn't either, and spent most of the evening watching Charles and Diana's wedding on youtube, aswel as her interviews about why she stood down from the limelight. I also watched her funeral, how sad am I eh!. William and Harry are very much like their mother and have carried on with what she would of done if she was alive today. They are not affraid of going into landmined areas and picking up children and shaking hands with Aids Sufferers. They are truly People's Persons, always smiling and going into crowds making time for the likes of us. I am so proud of them myself and I know Diana would of been beaming with joy for her two boys who have grown up into fine young GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i hated Charles and his mrs being there.How could they sit through those wedding vowels knowing what they had done?*


Yes i know i cant stand camilla anyway, i call her camilla the gorilla!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i hated Charles and his mrs being there.How could they sit through those wedding vowels knowing what they had done?*


Got to admit my stomach churned too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i hated Charles and his mrs being there.How could they sit through those wedding vowels knowing what they had done?*


I didn't like the fact that she went along with them all into the siging of the register. I thought she would of respected Diana and remained in her seat. I know they boys have accepted her in their dad's life but it must go through their mind that she is part of how their parent split up, Charles spent the night before his wedding at her place, kick in the teeth or what. If he loved Camilla that much then why the hell did he court Diana and get married to her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just read through lots of this thread  
Sounds like most of us enjoyed a fabulous day :thumbup: I enjoyed every minute of it and had to watch all the highlights when DH came home from work :thumbsup: We had a bottle of fizz to toast the happy couple 
Kate's dress was gorgeous, the trees in the Abbey added a lovely feel to it and of course both William and Harry looked dashingly handsome. I adored the little blonde lad who was a page boy and Prince Edward's little girl who covered her ears at all the noise 
Rainybow your mum looked great and I'm glad she had such a fun day  I have friends who saw some of it from the Mall and on the big screens in Hyde Park - the atmosphere must have been amazing!
Low-lights of the day - Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie - where on earth did they get their out-fits


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


xxwelshcrazyxx said:



I couldn't either, and spent most of the evening watching Charles and Diana's wedding on youtube, aswel as her interviews about why she stood down from the limelight. I also watched her funeral, how sad am I eh!. William and Harry are very much like their mother and have carried on with what she would of done if she was alive today. They are not affraid of going into landmined areas and picking up children and shaking hands with Aids Sufferers. They are truly People's Persons, always smiling and going into crowds making time for the likes of us. I am so proud of them myself and I know Diana would of been beaming with joy for her two boys who have grown up into fine young GENTLEMEN.

Click to expand...

I loved the prayer that William and Kate wrote,Diana imo was well in their thoughts when they wrote it.



xxwelshcrazyxx said:



I didn't like the fact that she went along with them all into the siging of the register. I thought she would of respected Diana and remained in her seat. I know they boys have accepted her in their dad's life but it must go through their mind that she is part of how their parent split up, Charles spent the night before his wedding at her place, kick in the teeth or what. If he loved Camilla that much then why the hell did he court Diana and get married to her.

Click to expand...

Diana was nothing more than a brood mare for the royals.
But its a good thing that her children look like her especialy Wlliam,because he will be a constant reminder to Charles and his mrs of Diana.*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i hated Charles and his mrs being there.How could they sit through those wedding vowels knowing what they had done?*


I suppose its sort of water under the bridge now. Charles is their Dad as Diana is their Mum and I'm sure they have heard varying stories from both sides of the family. I think its quite decent of Harry and Wills not to kick up a stink re Camilla, not that they would have had a huge amount of choice I suppose but either way they seem to have accepted her rather well.

I think I'm slipping into he brigade of finding Harry a bit more attractive than Wills now, he seems to have grown into his Dad a little more and Harry is just a cheeky chappy which is more up my street 

When's your bet for the first royal baby of Will and Kate then?! Bookies have been taking bets for weeks :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I loved the prayer that William and Kate wrote,Diana imo was well in their thoughts when they wrote it.
> 
> ...


I personally thing that Charles should have been made to give up his right as heir to the throne when her married the camal!

But then again - it must be in her/their genes!
Camilla's matrilineal great-grandmother, Alice Keppel, formerly Alice Frederica Edmonstone, was the mistress of King Edward VII from 1898 to 1910.
So guess it runs in the family!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I suppose its sort of water under the bridge now. Charles is their Dad as Diana is their Mum and I'm sure they have heard varying stories from both sides of the family. I think its quite decent of Harry and Wills not to kick up a stink re Camilla, not that they would have had a huge amount of choice I suppose but either way they seem to have accepted her rather well.
> 
> I think I'm slipping into he brigade of finding Harry a bit more attractive than Wills now, he seems to have grown into his Dad a little more and Harry is just a cheeky chappy which is more up my street
> 
> When's your bet for the first royal baby of Will and Kate then?! Bookies have been taking bets for weeks :lol:



A baby GIRL born in 16months time.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think there will be a royal baby next year.

I know what everyone is saying about the camilla and i agree but it just makes you realise yes they are the royal family but things like this happen everyday many have to put feelings aside of step parents at weddings, just shows even for a royal family "normal" problems happen.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As far as Charles and Camilla are concernd i could never show them any respect.I know its common these days for people to have affairs and for marriages to break down.But these 2 were bloody minded imo.Not only were they haveing their affair before Charles and Dianas marriage plus they carried it on,also Camilla befriended Diana.Evil cow,comes to mind.And yes i too believe Charles should have had his right to the throne taken away,in an ideal world.imo.
Now whether or not William and Harry have truely forgiven them for what they did i don't think we will ever know their true fellings.
Oh and as for a baby,i'm going to say Kate will have her 1st one in about 15months and it will be a boy.lol*


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

ye it does we pay taxes so they can have a glorious wedding theres people dying around the world of hunger give the money to them give them a chance in life!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

owner2be said:


> ye it does we pay taxes so they can have a glorious wedding theres people dying around the world of hunger give the money to them give them a chance in life!!


No your image shows world poverty and the like which is of no relation to the fact we as a county are in an economic downturn.

We donate a lot of money annually each year to other countries, quite simply places like India, their rich do not look after their poor like we do here (sure people may question that but its not like our poorest are in the same stakes as those in India).

If you feel spending money on a wedding which draws in a scarey amount of people to the UK, increases people's trips away by giving yet another 4 day weekend and increases everyone spending more on party treats for this weekend so as to allow our economy to improve, have money circulating allowing it to grow and for us to become stable enough to support other countries is pointless, then perhaps you should flog your computer and send the money to a third world country. Oh and your tv, radio, car (with radio)...Then you wouldn't even have to hear about the wedding to be cross about it and could solely focus all your energies on saving the people you feel so strongly about


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> No your image shows world poverty and the like which is of no relation to the fact we as a county are in an economic downturn.
> 
> We donate a lot of money annually each year to other countries, quite simply places like India, their rich do not look after their poor like we do here (sure people may question that but its not like our poorest are in the same stakes as those in India).
> 
> If you feel spending money on a wedding which draws in a scarey amount of people to the UK, increases people's trips away by giving yet another 4 day weekend and increases everyone spending more on party treats for this weekend so as to allow our economy to improve, have money circulating allowing it to grow and for us to become stable enough to support other countries is pointless, then perhaps you should flog your computer and send the money to a third world country. Oh and your tv, radio, car (with radio)...Then you wouldn't even have to hear about the wedding to be cross about it and could solely focus all your energies on saving the people you feel so strongly about


i dont drive dont like poluting the planet any more than it is and dont own a tv all i own is the clothes on my back and my pc which i use for work i do give to charrity i dont over spend on food that isnt needed an the monertary system is a sham every pound made is made with a debt attached to it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

owner2be said:


> i dont drive dont like poluting the planet any more than it is and dont own a tv all i own is the clothes on my back and my pc which i use for work i do give to charrity i dont over spend on food that isnt needed an the monertary system is a sham every pound made is made with a debt attached to it.


I'm sure you could be doing *more* though I mean why clothe yourself or even work when you could be out working somewhere like India and directly helping all those people?

Point is, for whatever reasons we live here in this country and get a better deal than a lot of people because its nice and we like it more often than not. As far as I'm concerned the Royal Wedding will do more economically for this country than anything else aside from perhaps the Olympics at this moment in time. If we do not do something to fix this country, it will go up the shitter and you wont be able to afford to give any money to charity. The sole reason you get paid and can give money to charities of your choice is because this country allows you to do so.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

This country is always donating money to poor countries, look at how many millions Comic Relief makes... Every year we are asked to donate. Instead of asking us to bail them out maybe their own governments should take responsibilty...

I care not for you propaganda pic, Worldwide poverty and suffering will carry on, whether there was Royal wedding or not. Personally I think that these countries should be looking out for themselves, and we should mind our own business because for me charity begins at home.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> This country is always donating money to poor countries, look at how many millions Comic Relief makes... Every year we are asked to donate. Instead of asking us to bail them out maybe their own governments should take responsibilty...
> 
> I care not for you propaganda pic, Worldwide poverty and suffering will carry on, whether there was Royal wedding or not. Personally I think that these countries should be looking out for themselves, and we should mind our own business because for me charity begins at home.


its people like you then that keep people in poverty if the world worked with each other and not against there would be no need for charity


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> its people like you then that keep people in poverty if the world worked with each other and not against there would be no need for charity


How do you work that out then? I work, so does my husband and we pay all our own taxes ty very muchly. This country is forever bailing out other countries, despite being in a recession!

If you don't like this country then why don't you move somewhere where you can make a difference?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> ye it does we pay taxes so they can have a glorious wedding theres people dying around the world of hunger give the money to them give them a chance in life!!


*We also pay taxes that go towards funding wars,so your point is? FACT we don't live in a perfect world.I think you are also forgetting how much money different charities get every day to help other countries in need,but the poverty still continues.*


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

owner2be said:


> its people like you then that keep people in poverty if the world worked with each other and not against there would be no need for charity


but you have to look at the poor countries, its their rich leaders that wont help their own people out that is causing poverty.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

What they ought to do is say, right, we'll donate X amount, BUT you hand governing control to us, that way the people get help, we cut out all the fat cat corrupt officials, then when the country starts making money again they can re imburse us. ****, i'm goooooooooooood!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

ive done charrity work in a few countrys im saying her attitude is apauling stick to your own and let the others fend for them selfs wtf! we as a human race should work together and ye im all for the royals getting married up to them but at others cost isnt right is it if i get married next month you all gona donate somthing to it? no dont think you would why cause i have nothing to do with you as nor does the royals have they done anyhthing for you nope so why the hell are we paying for it!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> ive done charrity work in a few countrys im saying her attitude is apauling stick to your own and let the others fend for them selfs wtf! we as a human race should work together and ye im all for the royals getting married up to them but at others cost isnt right is it if i get married next month you all gona donate somthing to it? no dont think you would why cause i have nothing to do with you as nor does the royals have they done anyhthing for you nope so why the hell are we paying for it!


*How can you say the royals do nothing for us? Did you not see yesterday the ammount of people coming from all over the world to see the wedding?And that doesn't generate money?*


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

the money that was generated yeasterday not one of us will see it it will go into the tax mans pocket ye i do my bit i help as much as i can i belive in the greater good of mankind not just some fammily dont get me wrong im all for em getting hitched fair doos to em but why cant they have a normal wedding like every other person


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owner2be said:


> the money that was generated yeasterday not one of us will see it it will go into the tax mans pocket ye i do my bit i help as much as i can i belive in the greater good of mankind not just some fammily dont get me wrong im all for em getting hitched fair doos to em but why cant they have a normal wedding like every other person


yeah the extravagance is way over the top, talk about having the best of the best and indulging yourselves, geez just to much really.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> but you have to look at the poor countries, its their rich leaders that wont help their own people out that is causing poverty.


Yip this is what I have come to realise, its other countries not looking after their own.



owner2be said:


> ive done charrity work in a few countrys im saying her attitude is apauling stick to your own and let the others fend for them selfs wtf! we as a human race should work together and ye im all for the royals getting married up to them but at others cost isnt right is it if i get married next month you all gona donate somthing to it? no dont think you would why cause i have nothing to do with you as nor does the royals have they done anyhthing for you nope so why the hell are we paying for it!


You don't see our poor anywhere near as bad as places like India (which happens to have the world's second fastest growing economy or was in 2008). Their economy is growing at a rate of 10.4% compared with our economy which being in a recession FAILED TO GROW at all for at least two quarters back to back and has only just now had a minute increase. Now you tell me if we can really afford to donate more to them when they could actually help their own poor people?

In September 2008 this whole country was three minutes away from someone putting a card into an ATM machine and being told no, you can't have any money there is none left.

*We cannot afford to donate more money than we already do to the likes of countries like India who are doing very well for themselves just not helping their own.*

Are you religious? There are a lot of religious groups who have similar ideals to you and they believe very strongly in helping every single person less fortunate without causing harm/upset to anyone else.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

owner2be said:


> the money that was generated yeasterday not one of us will see it it will go into the tax mans pocket ye i do my bit i help as much as i can i belive in the greater good of mankind not just some fammily dont get me wrong im all for em getting hitched fair doos to em but why cant they have a normal wedding like every other person


It doesn't matter who the money goes to, money being spent gives our economy the chance to grow and without it we cannot.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> ive done charrity work in a few countrys im saying her attitude is apauling stick to your own and let the others fend for them selfs wtf! we as a human race should work together and ye im all for the royals getting married up to them but at others cost isnt right is it if i get married next month you all gona donate somthing to it? no dont think you would why cause i have nothing to do with you as nor does the royals have they done anyhthing for you nope so why the hell are we paying for it!


Who has an attitude? I'm stating my opinion...Just like you are stating yours, you need to look at the tone of your own posts before you start your mud slinging.


----------



## Bwy39 (Apr 12, 2011)

owner2be said:


> the money that was generated yeasterday not one of us will see it it will go into the tax mans pocket ye i do my bit i help as much as i can i belive in the greater good of mankind not just some fammily dont get me wrong im all for em getting hitched fair doos to em but why cant they have a normal wedding like every other person


To answer your question in the most polite manner......

BECAUSE IT IS OUR ROYAL FAMILY.

Now you are entitled to you opinion and that is respected in all ways but your bitterness should be a private thing and not forced onto other people who may or may not agree with you.

Bitterness is a terrible cancer it will eat a heart and mind away in no time.

We have a Royal Family that is a fact and there is nothing you or I can do about it.

The Royal family are entitled as such to many benefits which you may or may not agree with but they are still entitled to them.

I believe they do a lot of good for this country but who am I to have an opinion.

If members can not post with a logical and coherent manner then there is a major problem and I can not believe it was caused by 
THE ROYAL FAMILY. !!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> the money that was generated yeasterday not one of us will see it it will go into the tax mans pocket ye i do my bit i help as much as i can i belive in the greater good of mankind not just some fammily dont get me wrong im all for em getting hitched fair doos to em but why cant they have a normal wedding like every other person


*Sorry but i just don't get your way of thinking.Bottom line is the royal family are a bussiness and as with any other bussiness we deal with we won't see the money they get.Look at the royal a bit like a big super market.And remember, every little helps.*


----------



## missing my dog (Apr 30, 2011)

i watched some of it, but to be honest- i don't see what the big deal was

good for them gettingm aried


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yip this is what I have come to realise, its other countries not looking after their own.
> 
> You don't see our poor anywhere near as bad as places like India (which happens to have the world's second fastest growing economy or was in 2008). Their economy is growing at a rate of 10.4% compared with our economy which being in a recession FAILED TO GROW at all for at least two quarters back to back and has only just now had a minute increase. Now you tell me if we can really afford to donate more to them when they could actually help their own poor people?
> 
> ...


nope not religious just a pece loving dude that wants a better world for every one no richer or poorer just equality as human beings


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained *EDITED NEW LINK*

The True Cost of the Royal Family « Grey's Blog

my two p's worth

i'm so tired of hearing people moan over the whole 'why should we pay for their wedding'.

yesterday was a lovely day, everyone i know felt proud of their country and the royal family, and it really did feel like great britain. People travelled from all over to see OUR Prince marry his sweetheart.

Cheer the hell up!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

nout there took me to my home page lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owner2be said:


> nout there took me to my home page lol


same ,,,


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

owner2be said:


> ye it does we pay taxes so they can have a glorious wedding theres people dying around the world of hunger give the money to them give them a chance in life!!


Its seems like this country is dammed if they do and dammed if they dont, WHY shouldnt we have a memorable day like yesterday, totaly british, money spent on this country.

When money goes abroad, which we give a lot to i for one like many people moan that why should we give to other countries, so think whatever happens we cant win with some people.

We only paid for security for the wedding which wasnt only for the security of the royals but security for all the millions of people that were there, to hopefully ensure that the public was safe to have a memorable day.

Let me say again that the royals were born into royalty they didnt choose it what did anyone expect a royal wedding to be like and cost, if they hadnt had a wedding as they did, like royal weddings for hundreds of years, people would be moaning, that we cant have a traditional royal wedding anymore and why do we give to other countries bla bla bla.

About time we thought and looked after number 1 for a change.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

owner2be said:


> nout there took me to my home page lol





Waterlily said:


> same ,,,


Damn it!!!

fixed it


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Its seems like this country is dammed if they do and dammed if they dont, WHY shouldnt we have a memorable day like yesterday, totaly british, money spent on this country.
> 
> When money goes abroad, which we give a lot to i for one like many people moan that why should we give to other countries, so think whatever happens we cant win with some people.
> 
> ...


^^^^:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

owner2be said:


> its people like you then that keep people in poverty if the world worked with each other and not against there would be no need for charity


How do you propose to do that then?

If every country worked for themselves there wouldnt be need for charity, i for one didnt go out of my way to donate anything to comic relief this year, how many years have we been doing it? too many as far as ime concerned because what difference has it made, the pictures shown of the people out there now are no different to 10 years ago, because the money isnt spent the right way. A british charity is where my money will go from now on.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

owner2be said:


> nope not religious just a pece loving dude that wants a better world for every one no richer or poorer just equality as human beings


You will never get that there will always be the rich, the poor and the ones inbetween, thats life you get out what you put in to a degree, why should everyone be equal anyway.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained *EDITED NEW LINK*
> 
> The True Cost of the Royal Family « Grey's Blog
> 
> ...


*Or you can see it on youtube...
YouTube - The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Damn it!!!
> 
> fixed it


Haha that is a good video


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> You will never get that there will always be the rich, the poor and the ones inbetween, thats life you get out what you put in to a degree, why should everyone be equal anyway.


because were all human beings born same way die the same way


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> because were all human beings born same way die the same way


*And had YOU been born a royal what would you have done?*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Or you can see it on youtube...
> YouTube - The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained*


My link wouldn't work for it!..... smartarse


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

People should be treated as individuals not equals, we can't all be treated the same, because we are not the same.... We have our own individual needs and personalities and born into different countries and cultures, so no we can never be treated as equals


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Re the cost of the royal wedding! I believe that the brides father put a substantial amount up!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> My link wouldn't work for it!..... smartarse


*pmsl i got to it via your link,but thought i'd use the youtube link it had.*


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> People should be treated as individuals not equals, we can't all be treated the same, because we are not the same.... We have our own individual needs and personalities and born into different countries and cultures, so no we can never be treated as equals


the only diffrence between people is where we are the human race is all the same so what if some one is in africa or where ever they still have the right to live comfortably


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

owner2be said:


> the only diffrence between people is where we are the human race is all the same so what if some one is in africa or where ever they still have the right to live comfortably


What gives us the right to anything? 'Rights' are all man made. We deserve nothing and the world owes us nothing. You make your own path in life from the hand you get dealt whether that be a crappy one or a not so bad one.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So the lovely couple have set off for their mystery honeymoon.
I bet its somewhere nice, like Margate. pmsl*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

owner2be said:


> because were all human beings born same way die the same way


Yes but that period inbetween being born and dying, is largely what we make it ourselves and the rest luck,we cant all be equal, have the same ammount of money and have the same life, Why? because thats life.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Re the cost of the royal wedding! I believe that the brides father put a substantial amount up!


It was said a few weeks ago that this is the only royal wedding for a long, long time that has been paid for by both families.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

owner2be said:


> the only diffrence between people is where we are the human race is all the same so what if some one is in africa or where ever they still have the right to live comfortably


Yes certainly but it cant always be at the expense of this country and if, just if there hadnt been a royal wedding as grand as it was because the ammount was going to africa or any other country i for 1 wouldnt have been happy to say the least.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Re the cost of the royal wedding! I believe that the brides father put a substantial amount up!


Yes and so did the Queen and Prince Charles, I think the state paid for the security, the Soldiers/Brass Bands who were there, well we pay them anyway where ever they are!!

And before you start on Prince Charles he gets nothing from the state at all.!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *So the lovely couple have set off for their mystery honeymoon.
> I bet its somewhere nice, like Margate. pmsl*


Oh i wouldnt have though it would have been anywhere as grand as Margate. Ey if they had gone to margate there would be some sad people asking if we had paid for it.

Wait until we find out where the honeymoon is, get ready foe a whole new chapter and verse as why they shouldnt have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

owner2be said:


> because were all human beings born same way die the same way


we wont all die the same way there coach driver was an armed guard if bullets fly he has to stand in front of royals and take the bullet shows what they think of us


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> the only diffrence between people is where we are the human race is all the same so what if some one is in africa or where ever they still have the right to live comfortably


But the point is, they don't! And that fault lies with their governments, not ours.

You cannot take someone away from a life that they have always known from a country and culture they were born into, if they do that it should be their choice and no one elses. Like I say, it's about treating people as individuals not equals


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well we have all debated, argued in the past of why we think britain has lost its heritige, traditions etc, well i think debate over tbh, because its obviously the bitterness and petty people in our country thats made it that way.

What totaly british traditions traditions that make britain come together as a country,stand out from the rest would be ok then?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> we wont all die the same way there coach driver was an armed guard if bullets fly he has to stand in front of royals and take the bullet shows what they think of us


*lmao bordie you do come out with some twaddle.Its their job to take a bullet,and if they don't like it then don't take on such a job.*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

borderer said:


> we wont all die the same way there coach driver was an armed guard if bullets fly he has to stand in front of royals and take the bullet shows what they think of us


I think it shows what we think of them not the other way round. 
and of course we won't all die in the same way or live the same way no matter what our start in life is.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

"They come from a modest, middle-class background. But it emerged yesterday that Kate Middleton's 'extremely generous' parents will pay towards their daughter's wedding to the second in line to the throne. After facing the prospect of a national outcry over the mid-recession nuptials, the Queen and Prince Charles will foot most of the costs of the celebrations. Taxpayers will still be forced to pick up a runaway bill to cover security. The cost of the wedding - including the service, music, flowers, decorations, receptions and honeymoon - will be split between Kate's family and the royals, after Michael and Carole Middleton made a 'very sweet' offer to pitch in.
The Middletons' contribution will be 'something specific', aides said last night, amid suggestions they may pay for Kate's dress or a multi-tier cake for one of two receptions expected on the same day as the service. Elite wedding planners yesterday put the cost of a cake or cakes (Princess Diana had 27) to feed about 2,000 guests at Westminster Abbey at up to £50,000 - or as little as £10,000 for a 'modest' version.

The dress will cost at least £40,000, while flowers to fill the Abbey and Buckingham Palace could set them back £200,000 to £500,000, bridal expert Sarah Haywood said. Quite how deep the Middletons will dig into their pockets remains private - as does the true extent of the family's financial fortune. While their Party Pieces business is credited with funding an enviable lifestyle, it remains a mystery just how the Middletons make their money."
About Kate MIddelton's Parents - Catherine Middleton - The Royal Wedding


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

What about her uncle with his 5 million pound villa in Spain? They stayed there a few years back...Undercover reporters were told he could get them cocaine and he offered the best tarts available for £600 a shag.

I'm sure her Dads brother the ponce and drug dealer can contribute a few quid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao bordie you do come out with some twaddle.Its their job to take a bullet,and if they don't like it then don't take on such a job.*


They are kitted up though! And I think it's more they are meant to act as a human shield! dunno what they get paid, but would not imagine them to be on a minimum wage! There are many jobs that are dangerous, and relistically how many bullets have been fired at our royal family of late!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

this might lighten the mood lol 
some language is a little hard but hillarious


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They are kitted up though! And I think it's more they are meant to act as a human shield! dunno what they get paid, but would not imagine them to be on a minimum wage! There are many jobs that are dangerous, and relistically how many bullets have been fired at our royal family of late!


*IMO anyone that puts on a uniform is stating they are willing to defend queen and country.Well once they've done that there's no good complaining about their job.If you don't like fires you wouldn't become a fire fighter would you?*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes and so did the Queen and Prince Charles, I think the state paid for the security, the Soldiers/Brass Bands who were there, well we pay them anyway where ever they are!!
> 
> *And before you start on Prince Charles he gets nothing from the state at all.!*


What do you call the Duchy of Cornwall..Scotch Mist? It's land 'aquired' from the people of Cornwall...He didn't work at McDonalds and buy it on a mortgage you know.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my this has gone down hill hasn't it, what a shame can't pick on Catherine so now we go to her family members. I'm sure we all have someone in our family we don't talk about. 

As far as protection yes they will put their lives on the line for the Royal family just like many others do for Prime Ministers, Presidents and Famous People. Some people just draw more attention than others thus requiring it.

You don't have to be a bodyguard it is a choice of service.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Oh my this has gone down hill hasn't it, what a shame can't pick on Catherine so now we go to her family members. I'm sure we all have someone in our family we don't talk about.
> 
> As far as protection yes they will put their lives on the line for the Royal family just like many others do for Prime Ministers, Presidents and Famous People. Some people just draw more attention than others thus requiring it.
> 
> You don't have to be a bodyguard it is a choice of service.


Exactly! And if there is an assination attempt on whoever they are guarding they don't just stand there! They take the one they are protecting down in the quickest way possible and shield them !


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> i think this is absolutly awful!!!for a nation 2 cum 2geva and celebrte just for 1 day then u get idiots that have to put a downer on things!!!yes there are other things going on in the world but it was such a glorious and magical day and people like this show they have no respect 4 the royal family!!! :nono:


we are not brainwashed like you


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I thought the wedding was a lovely day enjoyed by many not only in our country but all over the world.


After lots of tragic events in the world don't we all deserve something happy to share?

I for one do not begrudge them their day- especially after all that William has had to endure with the media around his mother, their affairs and her death.

As mentioned the cost was not solely met by the taxpayer and it has also brought revenue in to us in the form of tourism and merchandise etc....

I like that we have so much history and heritage in our country and whilst I don't favour all the royals I think the Queen has been a great ambassador for us and am sure both William and Kate will breathe fresh new life and ideas into the royals.

I wish them well as I would any other couple getting married and starting a new life together.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> i think this is absolutly awful!!!for a nation 2 cum 2geva and celebrte just for 1 day then u get idiots that have to put a downer on things!!!yes there are other things going on in the world but it was such a glorious and magical day and people like this show they have no respect 4 the royal family!!! :nono:


for someone that loves england so much shouldnt you learn to spell the language lmfao:tongue_smilie:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> for someone that loves england so much shouldnt you learn to spell the language lmfao:tongue_smilie:


*Picking up on someones spelling isn't clever or funny.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> we are not brainwashed like you


*Glad you acknowledge the fact some of do have brains.
If you don't like the topic why keep posting nasty comments?*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> im not brainwashed at all u stupid girl..just think we shud have sum decency and respect for things like this.not make a nice situstion horrible..that picture is disgusting IN MY OPINION:nono:


*cough* Bordie's a boy

*leaves quietly*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> for someone that loves england so much shouldnt you learn to spell the language lmfao:tongue_smilie:


How do you spell a language? Language is spoken  And your a fine one to talk lol... Also, your lack of grammar disturbs me!

Remember this post?



owner2be said:


> ive done *charrity* work in a few *countrys* *im* saying her attitude is *apauling* stick to your own and let the others fend for them selfs wtf! we as a human race should work together and *ye* im all for the royals getting married up to them but at others cost isnt right is it if i get married next month you all *gona* donate *somthing* to it? no dont think you would why cause i have nothing to do with you as* nor* does the royals have they done *anyhthing* for you nope so why the hell are we paying for it!


If your going to pick on someone for their own spelling then make sure your own is perfect


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Picking up on someones spelling isn't clever or funny.*


nor is calling some one stupid girl!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> nor is calling some one stupid girl!!


*The post wasn't aimed at you so why reply?*


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> How do you spell a language? Language is spoken  And your a fine one to talk lol... Also, your lack of grammar disturbs me!
> 
> Remember this post?
> 
> If your going to pick on someone for their own spelling then make sure your own is perfect


i have dyslexia but dont tlk like txt talk


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The post wasn't aimed at you so why reply?*


cause you are like a bunch of starve vultures picking at each other


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> i have dyslexia but dont tlk like txt talk


Then you should have a bit more thought before you go jumping on others for their spelling mistakes


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

owner2be said:


> cause you are like a bunch of starve vultures picking at each other


*:lol: pmsl I can tell you don't know me or my ways yet.:nono:*


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol: pmsl I can tell you don't know me or my ways yet.:nono:*


dont plan on it eiter to be honest


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Then you should have a bit more thought before you go jumping on others for their spelling mistakes


bit of difference between someone who cant spell and some one thats to lazy to type correctly


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

owner2be said:


> bit of difference between someone who cant spell and some one thats to lazy to type correctly


And how do you know that the poster you berated has not got dyslexia??

Either way, it's not nice to pull someone up on their lack of spelling....


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

owner2be said:


> nor is calling some one stupid girl!!


Why don't you go and play somewhere else!  The M1 or on a train track maybe!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why don't you go and play somewhere else!  The M1 or on a train track maybe!


tell you what ill make a deal ill go play on the train tracks if you give me your pets to play with me deal?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Glad you acknowledge the fact some of do have brains.
> If you don't like the topic why keep posting nasty comments?*


They simply can's stand to see others being happy and enjoying themselves, maybe a touch of the green eyed monster


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Reopened... all you had to do was poke and remind me


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Reopened... all you had to do was poke and remind me


Thanks Tanya x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Reopened... all you had to do was poke and remind me


we didn't want to wake you from your beauty sleep Tanya


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> we didn't want to wake you from your beauty sleep Tanya


Not beauty sleep, just a morphine induced coma


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

owner2be said:


> tell you what ill make a deal ill go play on the train tracks if you give me your pets to play with me deal?


what have her pets got to do with it?? WAAY below the belt, on a pet forum...:nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

owner2be said:


> tell you what ill make a deal ill go play on the train tracks if you give me your pets to play with me deal?


Can't you find somewhere else troll???


[youtube_browser]2Z4m4lnjxkY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im not keen on the royals , couldnt have cared less who was getting married or what they wore or drove or spent ... and I wasnt going to post my views on a thread meant for those who do enjoy all those things and wanted to chat about it and be happy , but as the threads tone has changed and spoiled I figured why not

I have a question for those who did/are post(ing) negatively on here .... can I ask why they felt the need to ruin the threads happy tone ?

it would have been nicer to start a 'we dont care' thread of their own , where people like me and them could then have bitched and moaned to our hearts content ... or simply they could have held their peace and allowed the wedding crazy loons (joking ) get on with it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Im not keen on the royals , couldnt have cared less who was getting married or what they wore or drove or spent ... and I wasnt going to post my views on a thread meant for those who do enjoy all those things and wanted to chat about it and be happy , but as the threads tone has changed and spoiled I figured why not
> 
> I have a question for those who did/are post(ing) negatively on here .... can I ask why they felt the need to ruin the threads happy tone ?
> 
> it would have been nicer to start a 'we dont care' thread of their own , where people like me and them could then have bitched and moaned to our hearts content ... or simply they could have held their peace and allowed the wedding crazy loons (joking ) get on with it


Couldn't agree more


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mese said:


> Im not keen on the royals , couldnt have cared less who was getting married or what they wore or drove or spent ... and I wasnt going to post my views on a thread meant for those who do enjoy all those things and wanted to chat about it and be happy , but as the threads tone has changed and spoiled I figured why not
> 
> I have a question for those who did/are post(ing) negatively on here .... can I ask why they felt the need to ruin the threads happy tone ?
> 
> it would have been nicer to start a 'we dont care' thread of their own , where people like me and them could then have bitched and moaned to our hearts content ... or simply they could have held their peace and allowed the wedding crazy loons (joking ) get on with it


Good post!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> What a wonderful day, and it didn't rain.
> 
> Kate looked lovely, just a simple style dress no fuss and frills but it looked stunning and the Bridesmaids lovely.
> 
> ...


Don't you just love the dissenters? It makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm bored with it now


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I watched it, loved most of it,but some of the presenters got on my nerves, so I flicked between channels. And then Catherine appeared, wow she looked absolutely stunning, fantastic dress, although I have to say if I was her I'd have dressed my sister in something a little more bag-like. 

I really enjoyed looking at the pair of them as they met up at the alter, theres true love for you. 

Good luck to the pair of them, lord knows they'll need it, if only to get through the Diana comparisions.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know this is about the Royal Wedding and I've loved all the coverage of it and I think William and Kate will be a great asset in modernizing the monarchy which will take time it can't be done over night.

I'd just like to say this:- I'd rather be born here in this country with all its faults than be unlucky and be born in countries like Libya, Iran, or Ethiopia or Sudan you really would have something to moan at if you were born there wouldn't you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

bird said:


> Well I watched it, loved most of it,but some of the presenters got on my nerves, so I flicked between channels. And then Catherine appeared, wow she looked absolutely stunning, fantastic dress, although I have to say if I was her I'd have dressed my sister in something a little more bag-like.
> 
> I really enjoyed looking at the pair of them as they met up at the alter, theres true love for you.
> 
> Good luck to the pair of them, lord knows they'll need it, if only to get through the Diana comparisions.


Her sister was stunning in that dress, she could of got married herself she looked so good. They do say not to have bridesmaids in white but i think it looked fab xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

borderer said:


> an occasion that cost the taxpayer millions


And the Crown lands make millions all of which is paid into the treasury so it paid for itself.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Her sister was stunning in that dress, she could of got married herself she looked so good. They do say not to have bridesmaids in white but i think it looked fab xx


I LOVED the bridesmaid dress was stunning - she has a lush figure too !! ....cow:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I LOVED the bridesmaid dress was stunning - she has a lush figure too !! ....cow:cryin:


I know!! 

Did you see her evening dress the green dress, she looked like a completely different person.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

borderer said:


> well its over now so all you peasants can put ya flags away the happy couple will be going on a very expensive holiday with your money the peasants will all go back to work so they can earn money to pay all there bills or try to pay them


Get your facts straight. The royal family bring more money into this country than they spend. There was a report on this published last year and can probably be found on the Internet somewhere.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Her sister was stunning in that dress, she could of got married herself she looked so good. They do say not to have bridesmaids in white but i think it looked fab xx


I know she looked stunning, and thats a sure enough sign of how confident Catherine is in herself that she allowed her sister to look that great on her wedding day. Coz if it was me there would be no way I'd let my sisters look like that when all eyes were supposed to be on me. :lol: :lol: :lol: The only time hubs really sat and watched it was when them two appeared.  His comments were, I suppose complimentary in a man sort of way. :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

bird said:


> I know she looked stunning, and thats a sure enough sign of how confident Catherine is in herself that she allowed her sister to look that great on her wedding day. Coz if it was me there would be no way I'd let my sisters look like that when all eyes were supposed to be on me. :lol: :lol: :lol: The only time hubs really sat and watched it was when them two appeared.  His comments were, I suppose complimentary in a man sort of way. :blink:


I can imagine!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> I know!!
> 
> Did you see her evening dress the green dress, she looked like a completely different person.


No I didnt see that was it nice?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> I know she looked stunning, and thats a sure enough sign of how confident Catherine is in herself that she allowed her sister to look that great on her wedding day. Coz if it was me there would be no way I'd let my sisters look like that when all eyes were supposed to be on me. :lol: :lol: :lol: The only time hubs really sat and watched it was when them two appeared.  His comments were, I suppose complimentary in a man sort of way. :blink:


I remember my sister making wear some peachy merrangey dress :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> No I didnt see that was it nice?


It was nice yes, here is the pic for you, it is the green dress x

Pippa Middleton evening dress for royal wedding reception - fashion verdict - mirror.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Get your facts straight. The royal family bring more money into this country than they spend. There was a report on this published last year and can probably be found on the Internet somewhere.


Not to mention the fact that anything other than the queen and phils engagements are paid for by the privvy purse not the civil list finances.

they put in 200mil to the govt, the cost 40mil... not including profits from tourism etc....pretty good investments.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> It was nice yes, here is the pic for you, it is the green dress x
> 
> Pippa Middleton evening dress for royal wedding reception - fashion verdict - mirror.co.uk


Love it .....have to be ultra thin to wear it though :


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it was a lovely wedding. Kate looked stunning and William looked very handsome. I wish the couple the best of British for a long and happy future together.
And as for the horse that was loose during the procession from the abbey to the palace. The exact same thing happened on Charles and Dianas wedding, was this a sign from Diana??


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Donskie said:


> I thought it was a lovely wedding. Kate looked stunning and William looked very handsome. I wish the couple the best of British for a long and happy future together.
> And as for the horse that was loose during the procession from the abbey to the palace. The exact same thing happened on Charles and Dianas wedding, was this a sign from Diana??


Hopefully a good sign for the couple and not a bad omen.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Donskie said:


> I thought it was a lovely wedding. Kate looked stunning and William looked very handsome. I wish the couple the best of British for a long and happy future together.
> And as for the horse that was loose during the procession from the abbey to the palace. The exact same thing happened on Charles and Dianas wedding, was this a sign from Diana??


Could well of been and it would be lovely to think so  I couldn't help but think of Diana all the way through the service, and so many moments mirrored her wedding! The coach ride away from the abbey, and on the palace balcony! I was only 6 years old when Diana got married but I do remember it clear as anything


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Could well of been and it would be lovely to think so  I couldn't help but think of Diana all the way through the service, and so many moments mirrored her wedding! The coach ride away from the abbey, and on the palace balcony! I was only 6 years old when Diana got married but I do remember it clear as anything


I was only eight myself and had a dejavu moment watching the wedding yesterday. I was so sad when Diana died and felt for the princes at their mothers funeral at the time. It was so heartbreaking to watch them both putting on a front in the public eye, how they nust have felt beneath it all. I felt she was with William yesterday.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Donskie said:


> I was only eight myself and had a dejavu moment watching the wedding yesterday. I was so sad when Diana died and felt for the princes at their mothers funeral at the time. It was so heartbreaking to watch them both putting on a front in the public eye, how they nust have felt beneath it all. I felt she was with William yesterday.


Oh goodness yes, I believe Dianas presence in the abbey was very much felt by her boys yesterday. And her legacy was the best present she could of given William. I did feel for him not having his Mother there, and she should of been standing right by his side  Those boys are a credit to her memory! And she would of been very proud indeed.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I turned it on to watch it a bit at 6 when I got up for Sophie but watched it later in the day. Looked like a lovely wedding, Harry I gotta say is cute 

But I didnt like her dress, there just to seemed to be to much going on, but I believe it be catholic to be covered shoulders?
I think if she got rid of the lace on her arms and her hair was done up shed look like a real princess  but ehy ho what do I know Im never getting married.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I turned it on to watch it a bit at 6 when I got up for Sophie but watched it later in the day. Looked like a lovely wedding, Harry I gotta say is cute
> 
> But I didnt like her dress, there just to seemed to be to much going on, but I believe it be catholic to be covered shoulders?
> I think if she got rid of the lace on her arms and her hair was done up shed look like a real princess  but ehy ho what do I know Im never getting married.


Is that because no-one will have you?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Is that because no-one will have you?:tongue_smilie:


No I just dont like the idea of spending all that money on one day. If I was to marry someone and thats a big IF. Id rather a low key wedding with 20 to 30 people or less. and put money towards a home for us or a really nice trip somewhere.

But Im also tired of relationships too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> No I just dont like the idea of spending all that money on one day. If I was to marry someone and thats a big IF. Id rather a low key wedding with 20 to 30 people or less. and put money towards a home for us or a really nice trip somewhere.
> 
> But Im also tired of relationships too.


I had a church wedding but we did try to keep the costs low so we cut some corners. Your home is definitely more important.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I turned it on to watch it a bit at 6 when I got up for Sophie but watched it later in the day. Looked like a lovely wedding, *Harry I gotta say is cute*
> 
> But I didnt like her dress, there just to seemed to be to much going on, but I believe it be catholic to be covered shoulders?
> I think if she got rid of the lace on her arms and her hair was done up shed look like a real princess  but ehy ho what do I know Im never getting married.


I never ever thought I would say it but Harry is a bit of a hotty :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I turned it on to watch it a bit at 6 when I got up for Sophie but watched it later in the day. Looked like a lovely wedding, Harry I gotta say is cute
> 
> But I didnt like her dress, there just to seemed to be to much going on, but *I believe it be catholic to be covered shoulders?*
> I think if she got rid of the lace on her arms and her hair was done up shed look like a real princess  but ehy ho what do I know Im never getting married.


I think its a royal thing rather than catholic in this occasion, especially as the royals are head of the CofE. But AFAIK its royal protocol for women to cover their arms in the presence of the queen; bare arms are a bit of a faux pas.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought the whole day was beautiful and very moving. My only hope is that the media give them the 'space' that they deserve and let them 'get on with it'. I suspect this will not happen - next thing they'll all be speculating about will be 'a baby'!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> I thought the whole day was beautiful and very moving. My only hope is that the media give them the 'space' that they deserve and let them 'get on with it'. I suspect this will not happen - next thing they'll all be speculating about will be 'a baby'!!


*LOL We've already done that on here.*


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *LOL We've already done that on here.*


Soz - haven't been on regular recently and didn't want to read through the whole thread!!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought it was a brilliat day. Her dress was gorgeous and really suited her. It was fabulous to see all the crowds and union jacks flying. I wish them every happiness for their future life together.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I found this interesting.The details of all the flowers on the wedding cake and what they mean.
Royal wedding cake flower meanings explained - Telegraph*


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Because SOME people ARE interested in the Royal Wedding, as my thread states it is for the ROYAL WEDDING which you will of read the title and know that you are not interested so why comment?


Becouse everyone is entitled to their own view even if others may not agree with one another A Discussion forum is for everyone's individual views...You don't have to be interested in a Topic to give your view on the Subject.

But I have noticed that only the members who are into the Royals that have personally insulted the the members who are not....

When in a Discussion you will not get everyone with exactly the same view thats NOT Normal.....That's Life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

snoopydo said:


> Becouse everyone is entitled to their own view even if others may not agree with one another A Discussion forum is for everyone's individual views...You don't have to be interested in a Topic to give your view on the Subject.
> 
> But I have noticed that only the members who are into the Royals that have personally insulted the the members who are not....
> 
> When in a Discussion you will not get everyone with exactly the same view thats NOT Normal.....That's Life


*Yes everyone is entitled to their own views on the subject.But would'nt it have been kinder for all those against the wedding do their own thread? This was intended for all of us that wanted to join in the happy couple's celebrations.*


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sampuppy said:


> I thought the whole day was beautiful and very moving. My only hope is that the media give them the 'space' that they deserve and let them 'get on with it'. I suspect this will not happen - next thing they'll all be speculating about will be 'a baby'!!


I agree they do need time and deserve it to enjoy married life.

As Janice says we have been speculating, but I'm sure we all think they need their own space ... Though baby pics will be lovely


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Becouse everyone is entitled to their own view even if others may not agree with one another A Discussion forum is for everyone's individual views...You don't have to be interested in a Topic to give your view on the Subject.
> 
> But I have noticed that only the members who are into the Royals that have personally insulted the the members who are not....
> 
> When in a Discussion you will not get everyone with exactly the same view thats NOT Normal.....That's Life


Just as Janice said, i understand that not everyone is interested but do your own thread entitled "Anybody else sick of the wedding" and NO i would not come on there and say no actually i love it etc, just like i would of hoped people would not do on mine, but some just like to cause bad feeling and an argument that is what it boils down too.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I found it sad, people could not even wish a young couple well on their special day regardless of background, but never mind I doubt it spoilt Kate and Williams celebrations


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes everyone is entitled to their own views on the subject.But would'nt it have been kinder for all those against the wedding do their own thread? This was intended for all of us that wanted to join in the happy couple's celebrations.*


Whats the diff with the royal topic to a hunting one ? some are for some against, you dont have two threads for and an against you just all have your say, regardless of whether you agree.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Whats the diff with the royal topic to a hunting one ? some are for some against, you dont have two threads for and an against you just all have your say, regardless of whether you agree.


*I see what your saying WL but my understanding this thread wasn't about whether or not we agree on the wedding,just a thread to celebrate it.*


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I see what your saying WL but my understanding this thread wasn't about whether or not we agree on the wedding,just a thread to celebrate it.*


Absoloutley and it was for me, just as much about a fun day for many families and friends, nothing really negative to comment on in the simplest sense of the thread topic 

I am not a great follower of the royal family but I have thoroughly enjoyed the build up, the day .... and seeing so many people happy and smiling


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes everyone is entitled to their own views on the subject.But would'nt it have been kinder for all those against the wedding do their own thread? This was intended for all of us that wanted to join in the happy couple's celebrations.*


Yes I Can see your point but also is fair to exclude people who choose to differ.
Anyway If I carry on Speaking about this I'll get called an idiot or something along those lines so I comment no further.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Yes I Can see your point but also is fair to exclude people who choose to differ.
> Anyway If I carry on Speaking about this I'll get called an idiot or something along those lines so I comment no further.


For starters nobody is going to call you an idiot and you certainly were not alone in the "god i have had enough of this wedding" there are quite a few members who could not get into the mood etc, so you could of had a good thread of your own started there and had a really good moan and chin wag about it that is all i was saying.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Whats the diff with the royal topic to a hunting one ? some are for some against, you dont have two threads for and an against you just all have your say, regardless of whether you agree.


That's kind of what I wanted to say but could'nt find the words :

But also I'm offended me that people who don't agree were actually insulted and called names I personally don't like to see people being called just becouse they may not agree with everyone else..It's not fair and and really quite awful for them.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread is very different from a "what do you think" thread.
Ime not as i have said before a great royalist, royal follower, but from the ammount of people on something as small as a forum who are so against this wedding, so negative about something that will make history something only this country could pull of to such a huge extent, just goes to show why this gountry had gone from GREAT britain to just britain in many ways, i would have thought anyone a royal family lover/follower would have seen it as a huge recognition of what we are really about.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

But kathryn didn't want negativity on her thread and it specifically said so, you can put your views across respectfully without the need to trash the thread which is what some posters did. I can't see how difficult it is to stay away from a thread you don't like.... Especially when it's clear people are enjoying talking about the big day. Why spoil it for them?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I see what your saying WL but my understanding this thread wasn't about whether or not we agree on the wedding,just a thread to celebrate it.*


I dont mean just this one, I stopped posting to a certain anal newbie for respect for kath, but all the royal threads have been touchy to people that disagree not just this one


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> But kathryn didn't want negativity on her thread and it specifically said so, you can put your views across respectfully without the need to trash the thread which is what some posters did. I can't see how difficult it is to stay away from a thread you don't like.... Especially when it's clear people are enjoying talking about the big day. Why spoil it for them?


So if you don't agree you are 'Trashing a Thread?' I'm so confused by this 

But the o/p Did call people who arn't Royalists and were'nt bothered about the wedding ''Idiots'' Surely thats not right either..I'm NOT arguing here I'm just trying to understand The logic  I hate arguing... but sometimes if you write the way you feel it's misconstructed as someone being argumentative and awkard.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I dont mean just this one, I stopped posting to a certain anal newbie for respect for kath, but all the royal threads have been touchy to people that disagree not just this one


Thanks hun

I think someone should of started a thread that was not interested in the royal wedding that people could of joined in on and then it would not of felt so one sided on members which obviously some members feel like after my thread.

I know how threads can go and get heated and closed and i just didn't feel there was need to have that on such a nice topic as what was being discussed.

I am not saying everyone has to agree with each other but there were comments and negativity that was in my opinion not needed on a thread as this one.

If people could of just come on like some did and say "not my cup of tea but glad you all enjoying it or i wish them all the best then yes that is fine but being downright nasty is not called for.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> So if you don't agree you are 'Trashing a Thread?' I'm so confused by this
> 
> But the o/p Did call people who arn't Royalists and were'nt bothered about the wedding ''Idiots'' Surely thats not right either..I'm NOT arguing here I'm just trying to understand The logic  I hate arguing... but sometimes if you write the way you feel it's misconstructed as someone being argumentative and awkard.


On all these royal threads, names have been tossed so has racial prejudice towards aussies  hell even bordie got called a stupid girl ffs


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> So if you don't agree you are 'Trashing a Thread?' I'm so confused by this
> 
> But the o/p Did call people who arn't Royalists and were'nt bothered about the wedding ''Idiots'' Surely thats not right either..I'm NOT arguing here I'm just trying to understand The logic  I hate arguing... but sometimes if you write the way you feel it's misconstructed as someone being argumentative and awkard.


Ok so i called someone an idiot i was not referring to you at all, i was talking about people that come on here just to cause trouble and make an argument which is what happened and comments like "Let me take your dogs on a train track with me etc being nasty. THAT is not called for on this thread and yes they are idiots for doing it.

I am NOT calling everyone IDIOTS just because they do not agree with the royal wedding.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> So if you don't agree you are 'Trashing a Thread?' I'm so confused by this
> 
> But the o/p Did call people who arn't Royalists and were'nt bothered about the wedding ''Idiots'' Surely thats not right either..I'm NOT arguing here I'm just trying to understand The logic  I hate arguing... but sometimes if you write the way you feel it's misconstructed as someone being argumentative and awkard.


Nope I didn't say that at all! Read my post properly! You missed the bit where I said people can put their views across respectfully? but people ( a certain person ) Clearly trashed this thread yesterday... You didn't see the pic that got deleted? And the poster that was insulting to DT then?

Maybe have a read through the whole thread and you will the reasons as to why people feel the way they do.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> being downright nasty is not called for.


Nor is abusing members for daring to post there opinion though mate, I respect this thread but others we have still been downright insulted for not been interested in them or disagreeing in them. A couple posters nameless for now  have crossed the line. I do though in hindsight see how something so valuable to certain Brits can be a defensive topic, I cant say I wouldnt get heated either about something my country believed in, so for that I personally apologise for certain comments I made, but not all    xx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Ok so i called someone an idiot i was not referring to you at all, i was talking about people that come on here just to cause trouble and make an argument which is what happened and comments like "Let me take your dogs on a train track with me etc being nasty. THAT is not called for on this thread and yes they are idiots for doing it.
> 
> I am NOT calling everyone IDIOTS just because they do not agree with the royal wedding.


Yes I can see all points... In an ideal world people should be able to have a good old natter about what they do and don't like all in the same place.

I Don't no way put seeing clips of the wedding made me cringe and I Don't know why..It's Strange.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Yes I can see all points... In an ideal world people should be able to have a good old natter about what they do and don't like all in the same place.
> 
> I Don't no way put seeing clips of the wedding made me cringe and I Don't know why..It's Strange.


Yes you are right there, not sure what has happened these days. Not just on forums but in real life. 

Anyway do not want to argue or fall out with you over a thread on a PET FORUM


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Nor is abusing members for daring to post there opinion though mate, I respect this thread but others we have still been downright insulted for not been interested in them or disagreeing in them. A couple posters nameless for now  have crossed the line. I do though in hindsight see how something so valuable to certain Brits can be a defensive topic, I cant say I wouldnt get heated either about something my country believed in, so for that I personally apologise for certain comments I made, but not all    xx


Well i apologise if i have abused anyone hun i do sometimes type in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Well i apologise if i have abused anyone hun i do sometimes type in the heat of the moment.


I havent seen you insult anyone  wasnt meaning you or just this thread xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It was the idiot petowner2be or whatever the name was.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Yes you are right there, not sure what has happened these days. Not just on forums but in real life.
> 
> Anyway do not want to argue or fall out with you over a thread on a PET FORUM


Nor me I hate arguing as I said before....I don't why it all made me cringe though my Daughter put the wedding on T.V but the feeling I Got when I saw it was awful...Is there some name for this condition? 

I Can't even describe Why I did'nt like it  very wierd


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> It was the idiot petowner2be or whatever the name was.


Yes that is the one, thank you.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Group hugggggg!!!! ((()))))))


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Nor me I hate arguing as I said before....I don't why it all made me cringe though my Daughter put the wedding on T.V but the feeling I Got when I saw it was awful...Is there some name for this condition?
> 
> I Can't even describe Why I did'nt like it  very wierd


Do you know what the irony of it is, all week i was saying that i was not going to watch it and was not interested but i turned the tv on and did not move for 4 hours!!! 

And i really enjoyed it all and got into the whole occasion.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my view on this thread should be about the royal wedding and how it went, not for members to abuse it ... it was about william and catherine on their very special day, which went with no hitches that we are aware of

if you dont like the royals just stay away from the topic, thats just my opinion then it doesnt upset others 

i wish them both the very best


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Let start a thread about the special day we have today, who watched it? what did we all think? Who was crying?
> 
> I was crying nearly all the way through, thinking about princess diana, it was a tremendous ceremony, and so emotional and wonderful.
> 
> ...


*Kathryn stated in her first post,"Lets hear your lovely views".
Now even i understood that.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Kathryn stated in her first post,"Lets hear your lovely views".
> Now even i understood that.*


Good point Jan ! well spotted


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Please stop this bickering :nono:
If you have personal problems in dealing with others keep them off the open forum.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I'm having the last of the wine bought for the royal wedding celebrations we had ... cheers to everyone who had alovely day  Bottoms up


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Well I'm having the last of the wine bought for the royal ... cheers to everyone who had alovely day  Bottoms up


Enjoy hun.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Enjoy hun.


Seemed a shame to waste it


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Seemed a shame to waste it


oh absolutely hun, i am a vodka girl.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> oh absolutely hun, i am a vodka girl.


Nice too 

Poor hubby had the last of the party food today for lunch, don't know about you but I always buy too much. I have a fear of there not being enough to go around 

My other trick is forgetting to put things out or even defrost them ... never mind they get used


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The Royal Wedding.. 

I got sent a fab pic on FB of William and Katherine.. she was slightly hidden and bent down.. doing gawd knows what.. :lol:

Anyone else had it.. or do I need to go and retrieve it..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> The Royal Wedding..
> 
> I got sent a fab pic on FB of William and Katherine.. she was slightly hidden and bent down.. doing gawd knows what.. :lol:
> 
> Anyone else had it.. or do I need to go and retrieve it..


I seen that one!  It was the little girl with her hands over her ears that made me chuckle


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> I seen that one!  It was the little girl with her hands over her ears that made me chuckle


Im off to find it..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> The Royal Wedding..
> 
> I got sent a fab pic on FB of William and Katherine.. she was slightly hidden and bent down.. doing gawd knows what.. :lol:
> 
> Anyone else had it.. or do I need to go and retrieve it..


* I got it as well. Have to say i was shocked as its a sunday.:lol::lol:*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * I got it as well. Have to say i was shocked as its a sunday.:lol::lol:*


Its a corker though.. its one for us to put our little captions on.. :lol:

I must say I thought they looked truly radiant..


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Let start a thread about the special day we have today, who watched it? what did we all think? Who was crying?
> 
> I was crying nearly all the way through, thinking about princess diana, it was a tremendous ceremony, and so emotional and wonderful.
> 
> ...


I have not read the whole thread but I must say I was so proud of US the fklag the way we all pulled together and were all united gave me a little tear..

She looked amazing and to lower the tone a bit I think i would bat for the other team for the sister OMG what a body lucky cow 

William and Harry looked amazing and the balconie part was just so fab did you see Kate say wow as she came out and saw all those well wishers,,

I brought the special Hello mag today and got goose bumps all over again,, just a great great time.. I was with my sister and mum to watch it..

I think these two are going to be really good for the Royals who have of late got a bit dusty,, bless.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> That's kind of what I wanted to say but could'nt find the words :
> 
> But also I'm offended me that people who don't agree were actually insulted and called names I personally don't like to see people being called just becouse they may not agree with everyone else..It's not fair and and really quite awful for them.


I've read the whole thread but I must have managed to miss the posts with name calling in them.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Do you know what the irony of it is, all week i was saying that i was not going to watch it and was not interested but i turned the tv on and did not move for 4 hours!!!
> 
> And i really enjoyed it all and got into the whole occasion.


LOL. ^

That was me too. Glued to the TV despite my previous lack of interest.

I should have come here instead...far more little 'princesses' than there were at the wedding.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> I've read the whole thread but I must have managed to miss the posts with name calling in them.


The thread was removed fpr a while and offensive posts moved.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> The thread was removed fpr a while and offensive posts moved.


That explains it then. :tongue_smilie:

I said I wasn't going to watch the wedding but switched on the Tv just so I could see her dress and ended up glued to my seat for the whole thing. Must admit, I love all the pomp and pageantry. Watching the happy couple riding from Westminster Cathedral to Buckingham Palace in the open carriage flanked by guards/soldiers in full dress uniform on horseback was a wonderful sight to behold. I loved it.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I've read the whole thread but I must have managed to miss the posts with name calling in them.


Reckon I have too! ( thats a first) 
I have NO problem whatsoever with folk being against the royal family (I'd be with you 99% of the time) ! But I've said before and I'll say again these too princes are a breathe of fresh air!
This thread is a nice thread for them of us who want to celebrate their marriage and for ONCE to be proud of being BRITISH! Those that feel otherwise - no problem - just dont voice your views here!
Or to put it politly - just fook off somewhere else if all you want to post is negative!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is the pic.. its a corker..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Here is the pic.. its a corker..


*Yeah and i bet that wasn't the 1st time.:nono::lol::lol:*
eta...........i'm sure she was only checking his flies. pmsl


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Here is the pic.. its a corker..


Now .. what are they doing?????

Is he guiding her head.. is she making gagging sounds so the little girl has to cover her ears???

Is she really about to lick his boots???? :yikes:

:lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Now .. what are they doing?????
> 
> Is he guiding her head.. is she making gagging sounds so the little girl has to cover her ears???
> 
> ...


One is inspecting HRH's Crown Jewels! To make sure they are standing to attention!


----------



## ShineyMcShine (May 1, 2011)

I was feeling pretty cynical in the build up to the wedding due to the extra workload because of it, as my office deals with the street party applications for our county (and the humbugs who complained because they didnt get invited to their street's party) but I ended up loving it! Kate looked absolutely stunning, but I think she lost just a bit too much weight.

My best bit was the Battle of Britain fly-past and the cheer it got from the crowd. I don't know what it is, but there is something about the sound of a Lancaster Bomber's engines that sends shivers down my spine.:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ShineyMcShine said:


> I was feeling pretty cynical in the build up to the wedding due to the extra workload because of it, as my office deals with the street party applications for our county (and the humbugs who complained because they didnt get invited to their street's party) but I ended up loving it! Kate looked absolutely stunning, but I think she lost just a bit too much weight.
> 
> My best bit was the Battle of Britain fly-past and the cheer it got from the crowd. I don't know what it is, but there is something about the sound of a Lancaster Bomber's engines that sends shivers down my spine.:thumbup:


If you liked that bit you should try and get to Duxford if ever they do any more of their flying proms, same atmosphere and its not far from you


----------



## ShineyMcShine (May 1, 2011)

Hi, Rainybow - I would abolutely love to visit Duxford again - my mum and dad were both in the RAF and they used to take me and my brothers to Duxford and airshows all the time. I really need to make some room in my diary and try and take some in. Inbetween the boozy, debauched weekends away in Brighton that is!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

that picture comes across very naughty but what was she really doing , i think with the girl its when the planes were going over as that was commented on tv somewhere


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Yay!! My thread is back, up and running. 

Enjoy everyone. 

That pic is brilliant.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Its a corker though.. its one for us to put our little captions on.. :lol:
> 
> I must say I thought they looked truly radiant..


I already put my caption on mine it is in adult thread lolol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Yay!! My thread is back, up and running.
> 
> Enjoy everyone.
> 
> That pic is brilliant.


Much better now isnt it? back on track


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I already put my caption on mine it is in adult thread lolol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: W/Crazy All one here should join your Alternative Wedding Thread in Adult Far more Fun :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ShineyMcShine said:


> Hi, Rainybow - I would abolutely love to visit Duxford again - my mum and dad were both in the RAF and they used to take me and my brothers to Duxford and airshows all the time. I really need to make some room in my diary and try and take some in. Inbetween the boozy, debauched weekends away in Brighton that is!


The Flying Proms are fantastic but also the Open Days at Old Warden when they get the old stuff up in the air are also great. You can always take champagne and combine a drunken weekend with a bit of Flag Flying and nostalgia


----------



## ShineyMcShine (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, heh heh!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

ShineyMcShine said:


> My best bit was the Battle of Britain fly-past and the cheer it got from the crowd. I don't know what it is, but there is something about the sound of a Lancaster Bomber's engines that sends shivers down my spine.:thumbup:


I have to say that the fly past is fantastic to see at such an occasion, shame we didn't see the Red Arrows too! We had the fly past above our house this time last year (or could have been year before) in Lincolnshire. It was so amazing to see all three magnificent airplanes from the past in the skies and the sound was immense.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> I had a church wedding but we did try to keep the costs low so we cut some corners. Your home is definitely more important.


Yeh Im no religious so Id feel silly having it in the church. But I have to say the church they were in was beautiful the trees made it look really nice 



Kitty_pig said:


> I never ever thought I would say it but Harry is a bit of a hotty :tongue_smilie:


Yeh damn English Men 



Savahl said:


> I think its a royal thing rather than catholic in this occasion, especially as the royals are head of the CofE. But AFAIK its royal protocol for women to cover their arms in the presence of the queen; bare arms are a bit of a faux pas.


Ok thanks for clearing that up wasnt sure


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

just wanted to mention the hello magazine's special version of the wedding and celebrations... its fab - you see kate's face from the other view when he leans over to tel her she is beautiful.... well worth the £2 - made me a bit teary as you see so much more detail and the pictures show far more.

Does Samanthe Cameron really have a tattoo on her inner ankle?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> just wanted to mention the hello magazine's special version of the wedding and celebrations... its fab - you see kate's face from the other view when he leans over to tel her she is beautiful.... well worth the £2 - made me a bit teary as you see so much more detail and the pictures show far more.
> 
> Does Samanthe Cameron really have a tattoo on her inner ankle?


ooh thanks for that, i will buy that tomorrow will be well worth the money.

I love looking at pics.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Just shown William and Kate arriving home at Angelsey hand in hand!
So sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just shown William and Kate arriving home at Angelsey hand in hand!
> So sweet!


Aww young love hey. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

really regret not going to see it for real!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> really regret not going to see it for real!


I was thinking the same thing when i was watching it, the atmosphere looked amazing and everyone was cheering and happy.

It would of been ok if you were at the front but if you were 15 back you wouldn't see anything anyway so you probably would see more at home on tv.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

yes i agree - i do like seeing it friom all angles also with copious amount of coffee and loos!!! But i bet thte atmosphere was amazing!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The 'Hello magazine' is amazing. Def worth the £2 - spomething to keep for life  spent all afternoon looking at the pictures - actually watching the wedding again now  we recorded it all on friday ! lol


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

watched most of it,only thing spoilt if for me was seeing those beckhams : They both looked lovely, look like a really nice couple,lets hope they have a long happy marriage

someone added this to my Fb thought it was funny,


----------

